# Rezepte aus den Regionen



## HarryHecht (11. November 2001)

Hallo!Ich plane zur Zeit eine Homepage mit Kochrezepten für Kinder und auch für Erwachsene. Die mach ich zusammen mit Rotauge.Es wäre toll, wenn ihr tolle Rezepte aus Eurer Gegend hier reinstellen würdet, die ich dann ausprobieren kann und dann in meine Homepage stelle. Es müssen nicht nur Fischrezepte sein.Das wäre echt tollHarryHecht


----------



## Hauslaigner (11. November 2001)

Welcome on Board. Keine schlechte Idee, die Du da hast. Werde mich gleich mal ranmachen und schauen, was ich da am besten für dich raussuche. Muß nur erst mal meine Tochter fragen was das beste für Kinder ist.

------------------

Mitglied der Bayrischen
Angelnationalmanschaft
Boardferkelfahndung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bayrischer Frauenschwarm Norgetourist


----------



## Rotauge (12. November 2001)

Hallo!Kommt Leute, nicht so zaghaft!! Schickt Eure Rezepte mal rüber, damit HarryHecht bei uns in der Küche loslegen kann 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also macht alle mit

------------------
Grüße von Rotauge


----------



## Rotauge (13. November 2001)

Hallo,jedes Mal, wenn ich im Board war, fragt mich mein Sohn, ob schon Rezepte eingetroffen sind!!Es macht halt Arbeit hier ein Rezept einzutippen. Also rafft Euch doch einfach auf!Rotauge


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2001)

Hallo Harry, setz Dich mal mit mir in VErbindung, entweder per PM oder per Mail.

------------------
MfG


----------



## Hauslaigner (16. November 2001)

Nun hab ich´n Rezept!Meiner Tochter und mir schmeckt folgendes sehr gut! der Ehefrau nicht so!Ich mache eine Einbrenne (Butter und Mehl),
dann ca. 0,3 liter Brühe zugeben, dann mit Einbrenne glattrühren, und Fischfilets einlegen. Dann jede Menge Dill drauf, und abschmecken mit Salz und Pfeffer und evtl etwas Weiswein. Noch 2 bis 3 Minuten leicht köcheln lassen, Spätzle dazu , fertig!Ist ne Eigenkomposition, also nicht wundern! Schmeckt uns aber super. Guten Appetit.------------------

Mitglied der Bayrischen
Angelnationalmanschaft
Boardferkelfahndung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bayrischer Frauenschwarm Norgetourist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Hauslaigner am 16-11-2001 um 14:44.]


----------



## walleye (16. November 2001)

Hi
Ein Rezept für Barschfilets welches meinen Kindern schmeckt:
Barschfilets waschen und abtrocknen
Pfanne mit Öl erhitzen
In eine Tupperschüssel mit Deckel Maismehl und Paprika (mild) rein,Filets reintun und zumachen.Schütteln.Barschfilets nun knusprig braten, danach salzen,pfeffern,
Schmeckt mit Kartoffelsalat und Majo.
Rotaugen könnten auch gehn.Megachizz
walleye


----------



## wodibo (16. November 2001)

Hi HarryHecht,kommt noch, kommt noch.
Ich bin zwar kein Koch aber meine Kleine macht hervoragende original Pfälzer und badische Küche. Sobald ich etwas mehr Zeit habe, setze wir uns hin und tippen etwas ein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------
Beste Grüße aus der Pfalz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



wodibo
Boardferkelvater
***Moderator Bilderforum***


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2001)

Macht mal, ich bin zwar Kopch, aber nach 
20 - jähriger Berufserfahrung habe ich vor allem gelernt, daß man nie auslernt.

------------------
MfG


----------



## Hauslaigner (16. November 2001)

Wieso Thomas ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sind unsere Rezepte so kathastropal??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------

Mitglied der Bayrischen
Angelnationalmanschaft
Boardferkelfahndung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bayrischer Frauenschwarm Norgetourist


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2001)

Nönö Hausi, die Rezepte sind sozusagen das beste an den Bayern. 

------------------
MfG


----------



## wodibo (20. November 2001)

Hallo HarryHecht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




wie versproche kommt hier das 1. Pfälzer Gericht. Weitere folgen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fleeschknepp mit Sauerkraut und Brotenfleesch
(Fleischklöße mit Sauerkraut und Bratenfleisch)
für 4 Personen:
1 kg gemischtes Hackfleisch
2 mittelgroße Zwiebeln
4 Brötchen (Wegg, Semmeln, Schrippen o.w.a.i.)
1 Bund Petersilie, Salz, Pfeffer, Muskatnuß, Paprika, Bratensaft, Soßenbinder
0,5 kg Sauerkraut
0.5 kg Rindfleisch
0,5 kg SchweinefleischFleeschknepp:
Die Brötchen in Wasser aufweichen und anschließend ausdrücken. Zwiebeln und Petersilie in etwas größere Stücke schneiden. Hackfleisch, Brötchen, Zwiebeln und Petersilie durch den Fleischwolf drehen. Die Masse würzen und zu Knödeln formen. Die Knödel in kochendes Wasser (gesalzen) geben und bei schwacher Hitze 20 Minuten ziehen lassen.
Sauerkraut nach eigenem Geschmack kochen (in der Pfalz mit Dörrfleisch, Lorbeerblatt, Kümmel und nem Schuß Weißwein).
Rind und Schweinefleisch von beiden Seiten anbraten. mit einem 1/2 Liter Wasser aufgießen und eine Stunde garen lassen. Bratensaft und Soßenbinder in die Soße geben und kurz aufkochen lassen.
Guten Appetit


------------------
Beste Grüße aus der Pfalz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



wodibo
Boardferkelvater
***Moderator Bilderforum***


----------



## HarryHecht (23. November 2001)

Hallo!Die sind ja super Eure Rezepte. Meine Homepage ist immer noch in der Planung, wenn sie fertig ist, geb ich Euch Bescheid.Rezepte sammle ich aber immer noch!!!HarryHecht


----------



## chippog (27. November 2001)

vielleicht willst du ja folgenden tip mit einbauen???
meinen kindern gebe ich für jede gräte die sie in dem von mir filetierten fisch beim essen finden eine krone, also zirke 20 pfennig respektive zirka 10 eurocent. das hat zwei vorteile wie sich jeder leicht ausrechnen kann: sie sind vorsichtiger beim fischessen und essen mehr davon.... und nullkommaeinszweidrei euro ist das allemal wert.

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## Guest (2. Dezember 2001)

Eine kleine Anekdote zum Kaiserschmarrn von wodibo.
Der Kaiserschmarrn stammt aus der Zeit der Ischler Sommeraufenthalte von Kaiser Franz Josef I. Er liebte den Schmarrn seit seiner Jugend- und Jägerzeit, und da hat ihm eine österreichische >Möhlspeis


----------



## wodibo (3. Dezember 2001)

Eins hab ich noch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In der Pfalz heißt das Semently, woanders gleube ich Kaiserschmarn.Es ist auf alle Fälle bei Kindern sehr beliebt. Gerade in der Weihnachtszeit bleibt beim Plätzchenbacken häufig das Eigelb über.Man nehme also:
6 Eigelb
6 Esslöffel Mehl
3 Esslöffel Zucker
etwas Butter
etwas Sahne
Eigelb ind Mehl in eine Schüssel geben und gut durchschlagen. Dann die Sahne dazugeben bis die Masse vom Löffel läuft.
Die Butter in der Pfanne erhitzen (nicht braun werden lassen). Den ganzen Teig in die Pfanne geben. Etwas warten bis der untere Teil fest ist. Dann mit einer Gabel den Teig zerreißen und Goldgelb werden lassen.
Nach ca. 5 Minuten ist alles fertig. Dazu gibt man Obst oder streut Zucker darüber, hmmm lecker!Guten Appetit

------------------
Beste Grüße aus der Pfalz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



wodibo
Boardferkelvater
***Moderator Bilderforum***


----------



## Platti (14. Dezember 2001)

Hallo HarryHecht,das ostpreußische Hechtrezept meiner Großmutter musst du unbedingt verewigenen gesäuberten Hecht säuern, mit Salz einreiben.Einen Sud aus Wasser, Salz, Zwiebelringen, 1/2 Lorbeerblatt, einer Prise Zucker, Kapern und soviel Weinessig,dass eine angenehme Säure entsteht, herstellen.Den Hecht je nach Größe ca. 20 min darin sanft garköcheln lassen.Hecht herausnehmen, warmstellen, Sud mit Eigelb und Mehl binden. Dazu Petersilienkartöffelchen und grünen Salat reichen. Kööööööööööööööööstlich! Wenn Kinder am Tisch sind, empfiehlt es sich, den Hecht vorher zu zerlegen. Die Muskelfleischgräten können für nicht versierte Fischesser eine Tortur sein. GrußPlatti

-------------------------------------------------------
...und immer ´ne Handbreit Plattfisch unterm Kiel.


----------

